# i may just be mad....



## claireg31 (Sep 14, 2007)

....but i'm curious!
I've got my black belt testing to look forward to in the next 6 months or so.
so, what can i expect to happen?
i'm working on my fitness levels and i'm practising every single day, all my forms, techniques i'm struggling with and i'm working on my flexiblility! so hopefully i shall be all prepared!
any advice or handy hints would be more than welcome!


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2007)

Flexibility and Endurance...


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 14, 2007)

A lot of it depends on the organization that you belong to.  In mine, you can expect to run through the bulk of the requirements to get to 1st dan and then you can expect to fight between 25 to 30 matches with stand-up, randori, wrestling, two one one, and a couple with weapons.  After all of that, you do your breaks.  Typically, our dan tests encompass a few days of time.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 14, 2007)

Just be sure that all of your standardized curriculum is solid in your mind.  With years of training, the rest of it will just come to you as you need it.  Of course, the endurance and flexibility is very important as well.

Just remember also, the better shape that you're in, the easier things will be.


----------



## kosho (Sep 14, 2007)

*First great job making it to a test date for this rank*.
 Next calm your self.
Breath, you now what your strong points are and so does your teacher.
train hard with all you teq: but water, water, water is and will be your best buddy for the test. start drinking a lot of water.  If there are others going for the test the same day as you. work out with them really get to know them and how they move. this will help you and them. build a bond with them. it will push you threw the test. NEVER stop during the test. Black Belt test are different for everyone. running, push ups, sit ups,
Good luck

kosho


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Claire,

Don't freak out... who is taking the grading?? I may be able to give you a few tips..

ken


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 14, 2007)

Master Ken said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> Don't freak out... who is taking the grading?? I may be able to give you a few tips..
> 
> ken


 
it should be next March, no earlier! and i would suspect its likely to be the combination of Masters Hatch + De Vry and if i'm very lucky, GM Kumar!
My sister Kim should be grading at the same time all being well. I'm planning getting my fitness back to its peak at some time over the winter, my left hip still gives me continual grief and with the winter coming i'm not looking forward to it but the anit inflamitories do help!
but Ken, any help or advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 14, 2007)

like Upnorth said, depends on organization.  Plan accordingly.  But psychologically you can expect a great deal of stress.  Visualize performing well.  Stay healthy, and good luck!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 17, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> it should be next March, no earlier! and i would suspect its likely to be the combination of Masters Hatch + De Vry and if i'm very lucky, GM Kumar!
> My sister Kim should be grading at the same time all being well. I'm planning getting my fitness back to its peak at some time over the winter, my left hip still gives me continual grief and with the winter coming i'm not looking forward to it but the anit inflamitories do help!
> but Ken, any help or advice would be much appreciated!




Hi Clair,

I was at a grading with 'GM' Kumar two weeks ago, 6 of my students upgrade to 1st and 2nd Dan... If if Master's Hatch, De-Vry and Kumar are at the table you can guarantee then Master Anish Kumar will be demonstrating and he takes no prisoners. The way it was conducted at the grading two weeks ago was:

Fitness - 150 starjumps, 60 pushup's (on knuckles with females on knees), 30 brupees, 30 full squats, 50 situps...

Basic Techniques.
Master Kumar Jr... 5 combo kicks.
Master Nessworthy.... 5 combo hand.
Master Kumar Jr... 5 combo kicks.
Master Nessworthy.... 5 combo hand.
Master Kumar Jr... 5 combo kicks.
Master Nessworthy.... 5 combo hand.
Master Kumar Jr... 5 combo kicks.
Master Nessworthy.... 5 combo hand.
Master Kumar Jr... 5 combo kicks.
Master Nessworthy.... 5 combo hand.
Master Kumar Jr... 5 combo kicks.
Master Nessworthy.... 5 combo hand.
Master Kumar Jr... 5 combo kicks.
Master Nessworthy.... 5 combo hand.
etc... think you get the message there..

small written test (generic to TSD that I created for the EMTF)

Hyungs (all of them)
Weapons (if applicable)
One Step (school or EMTF), random onestep i.e. you do number 4, partner number 15 etc.

Sparring 1 to 1 x 2, 3 to 1

Breaking (up to instructor)

The whole grading lasted about 3 - 3 1/2 hours. I would say concentrate on your stamina. It will be fast and furious with little time to think. the way I learned the pyung ahn hyungs fro my 1st Dan was to concentrate on the first move only, remember the first move and the rest of the hyung follows.

Hope this helps,

Ken


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you for that Master Ken!
now i know what i'm letting myself in for,
i'm ok with my pyung ahn forms apart from sar and o dan, i draw a complete blank with both of them, i can remember the first 4 moves of both of them and then nothing, i know what comes middle - ish and how they end but not the other bits!
i'll see Heather tonight and maybe a few of the BB's and get it hammered in!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 17, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> thank you for that Master Ken!
> now i know what i'm letting myself in for,
> i'm ok with my pyung ahn forms apart from sar and o dan, i draw a complete blank with both of them, i can remember the first 4 moves of both of them and then nothing, i know what comes middle - ish and how they end but not the other bits!
> i'll see Heather tonight and maybe a few of the BB's and get it hammered in!



Hi Clair, 

I totally know what you mean.. when I took my 1st Dan I was up on my sisters patio in Bourne going through Cho Dan and I could not get it at all.. the first hyung I was asked to do was.. you guesses.. Cho Dan and it all game flooding back. Could you PM me please, I have something may help you.

regards

Ken


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 18, 2007)

well training seemed to go very well last night, loads of aerobic exercises, however, i've aggrivated my hip and didn't sleep last night, oh the joys!
reckon i may have gotten pyung ahn sar dan and ooh dan to stick, we'll see though, i think i must have done each of them atleast 5 times last night!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> well training seemed to go very well last night, loads of aerobic exercises, however, i've aggrivated my hip and didn't sleep last night, oh the joys!
> reckon i may have gotten pyung ahn sar dan and ooh dan to stick, we'll see though, i think i must have done each of them atleast 5 times last night!


Try doing them 500 time each.. then they will stick.. LOL


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 19, 2007)

Master Ken said:


> Try doing them 500 time each.. then they will stick.. LOL


 
just been told via text that i owe yourself and M Hatch 20 press ups each, ouch, sair arms!!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 19, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> just been told via text that i owe yourself and M Hatch 20 press ups each, ouch, sair arms!!


I take it you have been text'd by Master Hatch.... )


----------

